# Misinformation?



## ALPHUX (Nov 28, 2007)

This is a copy of the email I received this morning::daydream:


Hello ALPHUX...

Just a reminder that there are only two days left to sign up for the $500 cash giveaway.

All you need is ten posts... it cannot get much easier. If you already have ten posts, then all you have to do is enter.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ne-lucky-winner-each-month-next-3-months.html

If you don't win this month... we'll be doing it again next month.

Good Luck!

John and Sonnie
Home Theater Shack

:thud:So what is it guys-10 or 25 posts? I know you'll say 25 but what of the email?
And why on the penultimate day of the shortest month of the year pray?

Okay now thats off my chest I'll resume counting my posts.

Sorry for the *****ing.:devil:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*25 posts*... the email was in error! Sorry about that! :dumbcrazy:


----------

